# Feather Fibers Fluff up Hydrogen Storage Capacity‏



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I wonder if this could work to manufacture carbon fiber?


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Well my friend with the electric Metro convertible keeps some chickens in his backyard.

Somehow I don't think he'd be open to experimentation though.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Could this lead to flying chickens? Flying _EXPLOSIVE_ chickens? Because that would be about the coolest thing ever!


----------



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

david85 said:


> I wonder if this could work to manufacture carbon fiber?


I would love to see that. The price of carbon fiber is purely outrageous!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

For years they fired chickens at windshields with the chicken cannon.

Now, EVERYTHING tastes like chicken...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

PhantomPholly said:


> For years they fired chickens at windshields with the chicken cannon.


Oh my god that was so awesome. Mythbusters are my heros.

They could probably make a chicken cannon that could blow a hole in a battle tank. Its amaizing how plyable chicken meat is with enough pressure, lol.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

My current favorite would have to be the sawdust cannon. Who knew that non-dairy creamer was so... volatile!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Oh my god that was so awesome. Mythbusters are my heros.
> 
> They could probably make a chicken cannon that could blow a hole in a battle tank. Its amaizing how plyable chicken meat is with enough pressure, lol.


Hehe - my knowledge of the chicken cannon pre-dates Mythbusters by at least two decades. In pilot training we watched the videos of chickens bouncing off T-37 canopies in slow motion to convince us that they were "safe" from bird strikes.

Bwwwaaaaaaaaaakkkkk!!!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

BWH said:


> My current favorite would have to be the sawdust cannon. Who knew that non-dairy creamer was so... volatile!


heehee, yeah that was one of those myths that looked like a hoax from the start and in the end it was completely confirmed.

My favorite will always be the cement truck though. I can still hear it go *BOOM!* LOL strait out of a comic book.


----------

